# Lighting? Potted Plants?



## NerdyCheshire (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi all,
I am dipping my toes in the world of planted tanks. I have started with the easiest and hardiest like moss balls, duckweed and java moss. I am now feeling prepared for something more "leafy" like an anubia or java fern. I also like the idea of having them in terracotta pots with proper soil then anchored by a gravel layer. 

However I am concerned about lightning and if keeping these plants potted would become hard to care for as they grow. What can LED lights support java ferns or anubias? I am using the LED light that came with this tank https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0173I55IS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

What lights would you recommend if not? What kind of fertilizer should I invest in? Must I worry about CO2?

Thanks!


----------



## chocky (Mar 6, 2018)

You won’t need anything fancy for anubias or java fern  they are pretty low light tolerant. They might not grow very fast but will do well all the same. 

They are better to be tied or glued onto rocks or driftwood leaving their roots exposed. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NerdyCheshire (Mar 30, 2018)

thanks! I wanted to start out with something still a bit hardy, I do not see myself going full out mostly because I am terrible with plants. What are some good places to get anubia petite and java fern? I am always concerned about the pests they may carry. And do they need fertilization?


----------



## chocky (Mar 6, 2018)

NerdyCheshire said:


> thanks! I wanted to start out with something still a bit hardy, I do not see myself going full out mostly because I am terrible with plants. What are some good places to get anubia petite and java fern? I am always concerned about the pests they may carry. And do they need fertilization?




Nope no firtz or CO2 needed. 

Won’t be able to help you with where to source them from unfortunately 🤷🏻*♀ I get mine from my local club members etc 

I am not great with plants either  but have managed to keep my anubias and narrow leaf java fern just fine hahaha 

Java moss and other mosses are easy too. 

If your worried about pests , u can always do a quick diluted bleach dip or treat with snail pest medication in a separate bucket before adding to your main tank  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

I got my last batch of plants from a store on Etsy. I don't know the rules about posting links to places that sell stuff, so I won't get any more specific than that, but I was very pleased. 

Your product comes with a 12 volt 5 watt LED light that is built into the canopy. Since it's built into the canopy, you can't change the light, but fortunately the plants you are wanting will do absolutely fine under that light! I went the terra cotta route for a while. I also used the little bitty terra cotta saucers; I glued the plants to them, then buried the saucers in the gravel so that only the plant showed. It looked pretty good!

Keep us informed how things go!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

For pest free look for places that sell the plants in vitro. They should not come with any pest.

I have bought multiple anubia coins, and one batch of anacharis from Mainam on Amazon and never hand any pest come with them. All but one of the plants looked great and they replaced the one that didn't without any problem. 

I've bought different plants from Aquarium Plants Factory, and never had a problem with pest coming from their plants. They have a website and also sell on Amazon.

I do not recommend getting java fern on driftwood from GreenPro on Amazon, the one I got came with pond or bladder snails. I've pulled 3 out of my tank since putting in that plant


----------



## NerdyCheshire (Mar 30, 2018)

I got my java fern! They had anubias nana at petsmart but they looked dead so gonna keep looking.


----------



## NerdyCheshire (Mar 30, 2018)

NerdyCheshire said:


> I got my java fern! They had anubias nana at petsmart but they looked dead so gonna keep looking.


Better picture.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice looking tank there, and the betta too. Snails aren't all that bad, they do help clean up the tank.

You could always PM JDAquatics on here and he has an online store for plants.

I'd also watch that dancer decoration closely especially if it wasn't made for aquariums, sometimes the paint can start flaking off.


----------



## SaCanada (Feb 21, 2018)

Looking good , but as general rules there is likelihood that these plastic plants may harm your betta (just a note)

For Plants, there is no problem in keeping a live plant inside a pot. There is a trend now with people having a bare tank with a mini tank inside where it will contain the substrate and the plant. It does look nice. 

See this video after 0:54





I would suggest as an initial plant one of the 'easy' plants from Tropica (The right aquarium plants - Tropica Aquarium Plants). Most of them require low light and are easy to maintain. 

For lights as you have a small tank, the one you have now is sufficient and the plant should be happy on it.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

One thing, I can't tell from the picture, is the java fern buried in the substrate. For those plants, you don't want to bury the rhizome (the stalk that the leaves grow from) or the plant will die.


----------



## NerdyCheshire (Mar 30, 2018)

SaCanada said:


> Looking good , but as general rules there is likelihood that these plastic plants may harm your betta (just a note)
> 
> For Plants, there is no problem in keeping a live plant inside a pot. There is a trend now with people having a bare tank with a mini tank inside where it will contain the substrate and the plant. It does look nice.
> 
> ...


thank you. the only plastic plant is the bamboo on the gazebo. I ran a stocking to see if it would harm the betta fins it is very whimsy and didnt do anything, i wouldnt want my betta to get hurt thats for sure!. I did some modifications to that particular one as it had small holes a betta could get stuck in and stuffed it with bits of stocking. I intend to get an aquarium sponge when I get a chance and made a more permanent solution.

as a sidenote i think as a precaution i may clip some of the extra leaves on the gazebo fake plant. (better safe than sorry.)

The other plants are silk red plants and the java fern.

I decided to go with the java fern and anubias nana. I have some marimo moss balls and java moss too. I got rid of the duckweed. My betta seems to like it quite a bit. Especially the moss balls he likes to swim against them and rest on them.

I think i like the idea of a mini tank in a tank I might do that for when i decide to upgrade my tank again, need more space first lol


----------



## NerdyCheshire (Mar 30, 2018)

Veloran said:


> One thing, I can't tell from the picture, is the java fern buried in the substrate. For those plants, you don't want to bury the rhizome (the stalk that the leaves grow from) or the plant will die.


I buried the root part to keep it in place ill try to take a closer picture later today


----------



## NerdyCheshire (Mar 30, 2018)

Here is my fern. Did I bury it well?


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

NerdyCheshire said:


> I got my java fern! They had anubias nana at petsmart but they looked dead so gonna keep looking.


 
I love your tank! I have that same silk red plant in one of my tanks. It is the only silk plant I have, but I couldn't resist the color burst. I love your little Japanese "tenant". Very nice! 


Yes, you did a great job burying your fern! It will be so tempting to dive into plants now. I have a hard time resisting myself!


----------



## chocky (Mar 6, 2018)

Looking great  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful tank setup!


----------

